# Should i call the doctor???



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys..
Hope you are all well..... Its been almost 3 weeks since having the lap and for the last 2 days i have been getting very sharp pains, they are like shooting pains through my.... ya know.... vagina, Lol.. going through to my lower stomach.. its almost like a knife in my vagina and being twisted around, i know this may sound mad but im concerned, does this happen to anybody else out there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if your concerned seek advice


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I think ill call the doctor tomorrow... didnt want them to think i was some kinda hypacondriact so thought i would come on here frst to see if this happens to anybody else.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Leighsa if it's something causing you pain it's best to check, they won't mind & if there is a problem they can get you sortred out quickly.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Prof W.... I were thinking of calling my local GP or should i call fertility clinc?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd call the fertility clinic as they know about your op, your GP will  most likely refer you back there anyway.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok thks love, Kara said to call my GP, but i think i will call them both so they are both aware im still having problems, like you said earlier with a bit of luck they may call me in earlier. xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I will hun definately, i have never seen you on here hun are you new?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you are ok Leigsha. Def worth getting yourself checked out. I haven't been through what you have so don't know what to expect x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your ok leighsa and have spoke to someone


----------

